# BIG Helmets for big heads



## JASONCHI (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm went to a bike store and ask to try on some helmet and got a response that my head is too big   . I was told to get the BELL KING HEAD, but it's not the best looking helmet in the opinion. I'm wondering if anyone else have any suggestion and if other brands that make helmet for us big heads.  



thanks


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

JASONCHI said:


> I'm went to a bike store and ask to try on some helmet and got a response that my head is too big   . I was told to get the BELL KING HEAD, but it's not the best looking helmet in the opinion. I'm wondering if anyone else have any suggestion and if other brands that make helmet for us big heads.
> 
> thanks


Bell also has a model called the Sequoia, intended for large crania. Google it for more info.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

*I also have trouble finding helmets!*

I tried and bought Gyro Atlas II and Animas, they're both 63 cm in diameter. I really had to search in a lot of stores, but I found that those two models fit me fine. I think that the Gyro E2 also fit me, but my best was Animas, then E2 and Atlas. The E2 is the most expensive, though.


----------



## bhutata (Jan 13, 2004)

I'll second the Gyro Atlas. I'll have to check into the other options mentioned, but the Atlas has been my lid for over a year with no complaints.


----------



## triscuit (Apr 26, 2004)

*Article from Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute*

This comes from the Bicycle Helmet Safety Institute:

*Helmets for Large Heads*
​Some riders need extra extra large helmets. That includes some with medical conditions that result in very large head sizes, and some who just have naturally large heads.

Over the decades, the average American's head size has increased. In the 1960's it was 7 1/8. Now it has probably surpassed 7 1/4 and is headed for 7 3/8. Manufacturers are aware of this long term trend, but until the 2005 model year they apparently doubted that there is a large enough market for extra large helmets to make a profit on them.

The one exception to this reluctance was Bell Sports Inc. In response to requests from us, inspired by inquiries from consumers who could not find a large enough helmet, Bell began in September, 1997 to market its Kinghead model, a unique helmet that meets the CPSC bicycle helmet standard and is sized to fit up to size 8 1/4 heads (26 inches/66 cm circumference). It uses standard foam pads inside for fitting.

Bell sold very few Kingheads and never actively marketed the helmet. You can still buy one at your local bicycle shop. If you are in an area with no local bicycle shop, call Bell at (800) 456-BELL. If you can't find it locally, they suggest that you can mail order one from REI. We have also found them on the Web at the company now marketing motorcycle helmets with the Bell name.

In 2005, your choices expanded. Vigor has a helmet called the Duo that they advertise as fitting 66 cm. heads, equal to the Kinghead. Several other brands have a 65 or 64 cm helmet for 2005: 

Bell Sequoia: fits up to 65 cm heads
Cratoni Radon: fits up to 65 cm heads.
Giro Atlas II: fits up to 64 cm.
Louis Garneau Rev: fits up to 63 cm, but emailers tell us that Garneau's larger sizes fit them better than others.
Met Testagrossa: fits up to 64 cm.
Vigor Duo: *fits up to 66 cm.*
Free Agent: a skate-style helmet.

You can find comments on each of these helmets in our Helmets for the Current Season article.

You may have already tried one of these helmets, and of course you have already tried removing most or all of the foam fitting pads, which is the only way to make more room for your head without modifying the helmet in a way that reduces protection.

If demand becomes more evident, more large helmets will appear on the market. We have tried to help by giving helmet manufacturers at ASTM helmet standards committee meetings copies of letters from consumers who were searching desperately for larger helmets, and suggesting to the manufacturers that there might be money to be made making a larger helmet. Please let us know if you find other good solutions to this problem that we can pass on to the next person with a very large head.


----------

